# 1934 Elgin restored value and restore cost question!



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ser 136037
Model 502 189
SE
Supposedly means 1934 made in Ohio
Number 189 of 220
Can you confirm 
Is there any value restored? I am guessing it will cost me 1200 or so to have redone. I don't want to redo if bike will not be valued at my repair cost. 
What if any opinions do we have here!


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Post some photos. That would help people give you a better idea.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

catfish said:


> Post some photos. That would help people give you a better idea.




It won't let me post photos here for some reason I sent u a picture


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

Why can I not post pictures


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

IMO it would be a waste of time and money to restore this bike. You could buy a realy nice original paint girls bike for that kind of money.


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

You haven't made enough posts on the CABE yet. I posted your photo for you.




Goob83 said:


> Why can I not post pictures


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

I was told this was holy grail of girls bikes and worth thousands of restored original again I was told and that is why I am here seeking info. You can buy them but not a 34 502 all original with skirts


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

No, this is a very commom bike.  



Goob83 said:


> I was told this was holy grail of girls bikes and worth thousands of restored original again I was told and that is why I am here seeking info. You can buy them but not a 34 502 all original with skirts


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

This is the girls bike that you want. Elgin Skylark.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

catfish said:


> This is the girls bike that you want. Elgin Skylark.




That one nice too. But I disagree about the one I have being common we spent 5 days researchin and did not find another like it and you won't because it is a custom and I know it is all there cause family that owned it says it came this way nothing missing but seat it never had back rack again, I am not a bike guy so seeking info but three bike guys that told me to come here are salivating over it and pushing me to spend big money to restore but I need to know values maybe I can just make it a riding restore and leave it Rusty


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> That one nice too. But I disagree about the one I have being common we spent 5 days researchin and did not find another like it and you won't because it is a custom and I know it is all there cause family that owned it says it came this way nothing missing but seat it never had back rack again, I am not a bike guy so seeking info but three bike guys that told me to come here are salivating over it and pushing me to spend big money to restore but I need to know values maybe I can just make it a riding restore and leave it Rusty




COMMON BIKE. Top value $1000 as a original unrestored in good condition,  a restored version would be less $$$$. The bike is later than 1934.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 21, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> That one nice too. But I disagree about the one I have being common we spent 5 days researchin and did not find another like it and you won't because it is a custom and I know it is all there cause family that owned it says it came this way nothing missing but seat it never had back rack again, I am not a bike guy so seeking info but three bike guys that told me to come here are salivating over it and pushing me to spend big money to restore but I need to know values maybe I can just make it a riding restore and leave it Rusty




This is a very common late '30s or 1940 Elgin - just do a quick Google search and you'll find many examples.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> COMMON BIKE. Top value $1000 as a original unrestored in good condition,  a restored version would be less $$$$. The bike is later than 1934.




So you are saying it cheaper to keep her as is.
And make a rider out of her. Ok
You are also saying the folks that told me about year make and model ciphered the serial number wrong.
How do you interpret the numbers what year would it be


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> So you are saying it cheaper to keep her as is.
> And make a rider out of her. Ok
> You are also saying the folks that told me about year make and model ciphered the serial number wrong.
> How do you interpret the numbers what year would it be




Yes, keep as is if saving money is a goal. The look of the bike tells me its 40/41, somewhere on the cabe there is a serial number chart that is specific to Murray built Elgins, which your is.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got one almost identical, it's a '41, yours is missing the rack and tank (major parts), they aren't valuable in today's collector market (3-$400 in good condition) maybe..


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone care to put estimated worth and cost out there for Goob83?

Worth as it sits
Cost to re-do
Worth when re-done


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Anyone care to put estimated worth and cost out there for Goob83?
> 
> Worth as it sits
> Cost to re-do
> Worth when re-done




As is = $free to $100


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Anyone care to put estimated worth and cost out there for Goob83?
> 
> Worth as it sits
> Cost to re-do
> Worth when re-done




Thank you


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 21, 2015)

GOOB83 , YOU ARE A riot  , one of the best ,(CATFISH)----- smartest people walking earth ,is giving you a number 1 lesson in CYCLE SCHOOL , and you are not listening or learning , ...????  you are sentenced to a lifetime of homework and sitting in the corner .


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69004-Original-paint-Elgin

Similar to yours in great condition.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

I wonder where or how the so called experts I showed serial numbers to did such a bad job identifying the make and model and why they thought it is a 34 made in Ohio


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can I have the big hat to wear too urrr not a bike guy just got excited cause of what I now have learned was bad information. But that why I came here to learn


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

bikebozo said:


> GOOB83 , YOU ARE A riot  , one of the best ,(CATFISH)----- smartest people walking earth ,is giving you a number 1 lesson in CYCLE SCHOOL , and you are not listening or learning , ...????  you are sentenced to a lifetime of homework and sitting in the corner .




Easy now Walter, give the guy a break. He's asked questions and we're getting the answers for him


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 21, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> I wonder where or how the so called experts I showed serial numbers to did such a bad job identifying the make and model and why they thought it is a 34 made in Ohio




they are misinformed. The advice you got here is spot on. Mike

300.00 current condition
1500.00 plus to restore correctly (plus needed parts)
700.00 to 800.00 value after proper restoration


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

Perfect that what I am looking for thank you


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 21, 2015)

it is a joke , please remove if it offended anyone , not my intention , to cause any heartache or problem- that bike would never sell ,if restored ,   most will want original , like the example for 200   do not be mis -informed by value or rarity , look on ebay , or auction post sales .send me some photos of anything you do not want , or something you want to know about ,   thanks   branchewalter@yahoo.com    407 697 3999 ,,  move to the front row and learn ,


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69004-Original-paint-Elgin
> 
> Similar to yours in great condition.




Yep, that's my old bike. Could barely give that baby away. The curved seat post was only 40-41 right?


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2015)

forget te facts,if you dont tell me what i want to here your wrong


----------



## jkent (Dec 21, 2015)

This bicycle is very similar to yours but it does have the rack and tank and it sold for $400 shipped.
Look at post #3 on this thread.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-sale-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt


----------



## vincev (Dec 21, 2015)

OK,you smart asses.The guy asked for info and says he isnt a bike guy.If any of you guys think these are worth $1000/$1500 put up your money LOL.....This is a nice  original with working lights........


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

jkent said:


> This bicycle is just like yours but it does have the rack and tank and it sold for $400 shipped.
> Look at post #3 on this thread.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-sale-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt
> View attachment 260000




Similar also,  this is a deluxe bike with over fork fenders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

jkent said:


> This bicycle is just like yours but it does have the rack and tank and it sold for $400 shipped.
> Look at post #3 on this thread.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-sale-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt
> View attachment 260000




Plus this one is a more deluxe model with shroud and deluxe fenders that go over the front fork...that adds a fair amount of dough


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2015)

mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5356822841.html


----------



## jkent (Dec 21, 2015)

In your bicycles current condition I would also value it at $100 or less. The only thing worth any money on the bike are the fender skirts. Which usually sell for around $100 a set. 
Don't know who the 3 or 4 people were that you spoke with but they were obviously pulling your chain.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 21, 2015)

*This is mine.*








Curved down tube and all. Totally original except tires, would sell for $300 plus shipping.  I have the original seat.


Mike


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

spoker said:


> mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5356822841.html


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 21, 2015)

*here*



100.00


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 21, 2015)

Does the curved down post make the bike more valuable or does it just help nail down the year of the bike?  A lot of the examples people have put on here have the straight down tube.


Mike


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 21, 2015)

Stick it in the flowerbed!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 21, 2015)

Curved down tube just a distinctive feature of year not relative to value


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2015)

I have an Elgin tank that I think fits this, It's dark blue I believe if you want it. Wouldn't cost that much


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm thinking this Murray built combo of a bent seat tube & skirt guards may be a bit more uncommon that we might think. I've searched Google & the Cabe and only one coming up is mickeyc's posted above. Still, I don't believe it is a very valuable bike. Rare doesn't always equal big $$$.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

so i guess I will take to local bike shop and have them make it a rider, all I need is a seat pedal and tires to get her up and going. I think the seat is in the shed where I found the bike Ill go back and look. thank you all for your help!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE!!!
Rule of thumb... A real expert would never admit they were an expert. An Expert is deemed an expert by people who have found him to be accurate over time.


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Well said!



bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!
> Rule of thumb... A real expert would never admit they were an expert. An Expert is deemed an expert by people who have found him to be accurate over time.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE Goob83! Joining the CABE was the smartest thing to do. These guys are great. Yes, there are sharks in the pool but you will eventually figure out who to trust. There is a  wealth of information here.
        That seller who tried selling you that bicycle sounds very familiar. I guess we all have run across individuals like that. Enjoy the CABE and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!
> Rule of thumb... A real expert would never admit they were an expert. An Expert is deemed an expert by people who have found him to be accurate over time.




I may of misspoke they did not claim to be experts but are smarter than me when it comes to bikes. They used the model serial numbers and family history to date and still I am not sure why there is any doubt to year if the serial number is suppose to hold the information. Again don't know where they cross referenced to claim it is a 34 made in Ohio but I know it wa bought in Ohio! I know it was green and I know the original owner is no longer on this earth but her younger brother is he 82 now and says it never had rack on back from the day they brought it home but he could be wrong 
Any way thanks again for the knowledge I am still wanting to learn the serial number coding so if I find another I can ID
Keep the comments coming and thanks again Merry Christmas


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey no worries!

I can tell you this much, not a 1934. the "V" badge was not used till mid 1936.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Hey no worries!
> 
> I can tell you this much, not a 1934. the "V" badge was not used till mid 1936.




And as far as I know, Elgin started using dropcenters in '37. Does it have a New Departure rear hub or a smooth/finned Musselman built Elgin hub? If the latter & the original wheelset, you can date the hub by the markings stamped into the shell.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't buy it. Waste of money in my opinion.  unless you have endless bank account and want to throw it away on a project that will bring 400 tops then go for it. Just because someone rants on how valuable something is isn't quite the same till you actually sell it. I hear it all the time and I usually walk away before a price mentioned.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 21, 2015)

With the exception of the Skylark, the skirt guard style on your bike didn't show up till '38. For comparison, here's what was offered in 1934.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 21, 2015)

And here in 1940.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!
> Rule of thumb... A real expert would never admit they were an expert. An Expert is deemed an expert by people who have found him to be accurate over time.




Always liked the definition I heard a long time ago of an "expert"....an "EX" is a has been and a "SPURT" is a drip under pressure!


Mike


----------



## mike j (Dec 21, 2015)

Just got home from work, chiming in late. Goob83 Welcome to the cabe. As others have said, your bike is most likely a 40 -41, going by the bent seat tube. I think that that particular frame has a lot going for it, though not particularly valuable. It has some similarities to the Elgin Skylark, which Catfish posted a photo of & is particularly valuable. I built one up for my wife, did a little modification, and she enjoys riding it. It really is a nice rider, good luck w/ it, whichever way you take it.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

If you part it out i want the skirts!


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the 502 for
Sure


----------



## stezell (Dec 21, 2015)

I would personally get it riding and save the restore for the next owner. It's only worth how much someone will pay for it. You are asking for opinions and folks are giving them.


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 21, 2015)

stezell said:


> I would personally get it riding and save the restore for the next owner. It's only worth how much someone will pay for it. You are asking for opinions and folks are giving them.




Yes that is what I going
To do and there will be no next guy


----------



## Goob83 (Dec 26, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> Yes that is what I going
> To do and there will be no next guy




Which seat do I buy for this I notice the mounting post is different will any prewar sear fit ?
Looking on eBay there are several but not sure which one to get and I need two orginal pedals as well? Then she will be ready to ride


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Great Bike*

I had this 1 that I sold to a friend for $300 who since traded it to another bike guy....




I cleaned it, lubed it, rode it, let my wife try it; Sold it.
Girl seat are less expensive, and easier to find in usable ridable condition than the bigger boy seat we all want.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> IMO it would be a waste of time and money to restore this bike. You could buy a realy nice original paint girls bike for that kind of money.
> View attachment 259991




I need a fender light like this one has for the other Elgin on this post (mine).  Used but not too cruddy.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Goob83 said:


> That one nice too. But I disagree about the one I have being common we spent 5 days researchin and did not find another like it and you won't because it is a custom and I know it is all there cause family that owned it says it came this way nothing missing but seat it never had back rack again, I am not a bike guy so seeking info but three bike guys that told me to come here are salivating over it and pushing me to spend big money to restore but I need to know values maybe I can just make it a riding restore and leave it Rusty




Lesson here is that those "three bike guys" know absolutely nothing about classic balloon tire bicycles! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2015)

Now that I really looked at it closer I noticed it's super rare I'd put 5,000 on it possibly the rarest bike next to the areocycle in my opinion. So I'd but it and put 3000 in to the restoration then Its worth 5000 you'd make 2000 in profit. Pretty good deal I'd say.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2015)

That's either sarcasm or we just added a fourth guy to the mix! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ha ...no......it's really one of kind :0 I've seen many but this one is the rarest I'd trade this for it right now as is... ok I'm fu--in around ......happy holidays


----------

